# Insurance claim questions



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Short story is I had a bump while working(mobile valeter) . My fault and agreed to through the trade insurance. I contacted my insurance company who asked me to send them proof that I run a valeting business. Sent them letterheads,orange bill,sales receipt,business receipt and a bill for some work I did on my van. They've written back saying these aren't enough proof,and that they need 10 different forms of proof that I run a business. I start to get angry now stating they were quick to take my money and they are sending correspondence to me with my business name on it,my insurance certificate has my business name on it,yet they are questioning whether I run a business.
Btw,the business has the word valeting in the title. So is this normal procedure or should I be worried?


----------



## Fuchs915 (Mar 29, 2014)

Do you have a copy of the information you provided when you took out the insurance? They usually send a copy with the certificate, etc. sounds odd given what you say above. It may be they're asking for you to confirm that this is your business, ie you're not just a random who has got hold of some papers and is trying to get some money? Check their complaints procedure in the meantime to see what your options might be.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Normal procedure for quite a few insurers. I always point this out when I'm confirming quotes and at renewal, but it is probably in the policy wordings anyway. 

It will be impossible to administrate at inception of the policy, so the insurers ask for proof in the event of a claim. 

Motor trade insurance has been used and abused over the years by people who aren't in the motor trade looking for a cheap way of insuring multiple cars, so to try to reduce this problem, insurers ask for proof trading in the event of a claim. 

Give them the proof they need. Customer invoices, self employed tax returns, stock purchase receipts, websites, leaflets, advertisements. I've not heard of 10 forms of evidence before, so ask them exactly what they want. Copy customer invoices, job sheets and something to show you are self employed and declaring your earnings is normally enough proof in my experience.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Having sent all the relative info back to my insurance company its all gone quiet. Not heard a whisper from anyone, my insurance company, the 3rd party's insurance company or even the third party. Is it my job to get the ball rolling? I'm not that desperate to part with my £250 excess obviously but it seems to be dragging out with nothing happening. 
I haven't made a claim for 25 years but would've thought everything would happen quicker than this.


----------

